# water pouring out from underside



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I was hoping someone may be able to help me,My husband has filled the water tank, and when he turns on the pump water is pouring out underneath the van, but he can not see were it is coming from, it isn't coming out of the taps at all, any advice please before i find a garage etc
Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Julie

You don't say what make / model of van you own. Are you in Manchester?

The likelihood is that the auto-drain valve on the boiler has opened up (which is does when the temperature drops to approaching zero degs C to protect the boiler from freezing).

You should find (depending on make / model etc etc) a rubber valve thingee close to where the boiler is. Lift it up and it should click shut (assuming the temp is away from freezing).

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Julie,

See this picture from a Hobby manual showing the valve as mentioned by Gerald:










Hope it helps,

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We had this problem with our system on our truma. If the water is coming from under the van near the boiler then I agree with Gerald and Chris. 

The switch can be notoriously tempermental. If it carries on dumping the water, even in normal temp conditions as it did with us the remedy for us was to replace the switch. 

Its not a difficult job to change and we changed for a manual switch. This was the best option for us because we fulltime and the van is normally warm. If not and you change for the manual switch you have to remember to drain the water or you could damage the boiler, and they are over £1000


stew


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Had similar problem just before Xmas, water kept pouring out and the Truma valve button would not stay up, so I held it up in the closed position using a cable tie, let the system fill up then turned on the water boiler. The ambient heat from this was enough to keep it open and we had no further problems during our trip to Dijon and the Camargue. (Too cold in Dijon so went south, the blessings of owning a M/H eh!)


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Got this problem ourselves at the moment  
Ours is caused by the pressure relief valve on the hot water connection to the heater having failed so we lose water through the relief/vent pipe .
Heater disconnected and awaiting a spare part from the u.k ( we are in spain)
Thank goodness for fan heaters and electric hook ups.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The trauma valve may be the likely cause but dont dismiss the possibility that a pipe joint has come adrfit.

someone needs to get underneath and then turn the pump on (with water in tank) and look at whats happeneing

Phill


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie,we had a problem with the fresh water emptying out as soon as it was filled on our last two vans-Autotrail Cheyenne 840-It seems that after both tanks are full the lesser tank then syphons off both tanks at the overflow hose,emptying them comepletely,fitter at Brownhills Cannock last friday drilled a hole in the overflow hose from the smaller tank,this draws air and prevents the syphoning process starting,it works so far,fair play to him.seamus.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all, we are going to a local garage this afternoon to put it up on the ramp, he says we can use it when hes not busy to have a look, so hopefully I will know more this afternoon, fingers crossed it isn't major.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*water*

Update: It was a tap at the side of the pump that was faulty. Luckily for us, a wagon driver came in the garage who has a motorhome and he was really helpful, so between him and hubby it was mended


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Yippee! No money!

Just a beer I would guess!

Chris


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear it julie,that was a result,seamus.


----------

